
Detroit's getting a u-pick Apple orchard downtown - rmason
http://www.freep.com/story/news/local/michigan/detroit/2016/09/24/detroit-apple-orchard-cider-mill/90906148/
======
jdpedrie
That's about 5 miles from downtown. Within the city limits, but that's about
it.

